
Digital Transformation Team – Italian Government - crivabene
https://teamdigitale.governo.it/en
======
crivabene
Related blog post from Diego Piacentini, currently on a 2-years leave of
absence from his role as SVP of International Consumer Business of Amazon.com:

[https://medium.com/team-per-la-trasformazione-
digitale/from-...](https://medium.com/team-per-la-trasformazione-
digitale/from-seattle-to-roma-innovation-citizens-
talents-6b8c6c06002b#.9eus7kicl)

